
MIT startup Mobile Pixels (Dual laptop monitor) got accepted to MassChallenge - XiaoliangYao
https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2018/05/23/consumer-facing-tech-dominates-masschallenge-class.html
======
XiaoliangYao
The product will soon be on Kickstarter:
[https://producthype.co/duo/](https://producthype.co/duo/)

